# The Decemberists - Picaresque



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

If not familiar with this group, they are quirky to say the least and this album is a kind of concept album. It's hard to categorize their music so I won't try. You can check out some tracks at www.decemberists.com.

The main reason for this post (besides trying to make Sonnie happy ) is that I just listened to it for the first time since getting a new sub (SVS 25-31 pc+) and discovered that there's some nice bassy bits on this album. Track #1, "Infanta" is good, but Track #6 , "From My Own True Love" has some gong thing going on in the background which seems pretty low. 

So, are there any other Decemberists fans out there?
Anyone want to do a waterfall for it?


Mitch


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

oh man, I love the decemberists. I just discovered them last year while surfing the net, but I absolutely fell in love with them. Picaresque is a great cd, and I love the new cd, "The Crane Wife". I recommend everyone give them a test listen at the very least.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Definitely different... I'm still checking them out.


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

Glad to see there are other fans out there.
Saw them a couple of months ago in concert - definitely a fun band to see live.


Mitch


----------

